# Win 7 theme on vista



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 4, 2009)

Here you go
http://giannisgx89.deviantart.com/art/Windows-7-Style-For-Vista-102269037

want a 3d cube?
http://www.tweakvista.com/articles/39150/3d-cube-virtual-desktop/.







Change sidebar themes
http://www.stoyanoff.info/blog/code/styler/


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice work, but why? Windows 7 is better than Vista, and it's free.... 

Kinda pointless to me...


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow that looks exactly like 7. I suppose that shows in some ways just how similar they are. I'd actually like a vista skin for 7, as I still prefer it.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 4, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Nice work, but why? Windows 7 is better than Vista, and it's free....
> 
> Kinda pointless to me...



Well there are some people who are still using Vista...

EDIT:
Added another link onto first post


----------



## reverze (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice to have. But..

If you're on Vista..

Well just download Win 7.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 4, 2009)

Yea, it like... "I want the looks of Win7, but not the performance..." lol


----------



## reverze (Jun 4, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Yea, it like... "I want the looks of Win7, but not the performance..." lol



Exactly.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 4, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Yea, it like... "I want the looks of Win7, but not the performance..." lol




Win7 won't be free forever, then some may want this. Also the RC isn't totally bug proof, there are still some problems now and then. They had vista skins for xp too. Show me some performance numbers if you please as to show 7 outperforming vista so dramatically.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 4, 2009)

As I said above guys, I just posted so that people who want the theme can get it!
I know you can just download 7!
but I don't like people bashing my thread like that!


----------



## IINexusII (Jun 4, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Nice work, but why? Windows 7 is better than Vista, and it's free....
> 
> Kinda pointless to me...



exactly 

i understand xp to vista conversion but vista to win7 is stupid.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm not 'bashing'. I just wouldn't use this. Everyone entitled to an opinion, love.

And i know there was Vista skins for XP. 

As for performance. Im sure you can use google, you don't need me. But i do notice a response difference between Vista and Win7 using desktop and apps. 

Windows 7 is free for along time. So thats not really an issue. And when i does come out, you could sell your Vista key and CD to buy Win7.

Also, Win7 might not be perfect, but Vista is far from too. I used Vista for 6months and know the story with it. Since i got Windows 7 (January), i have had less issue than i did with Vista.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 4, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I'm not 'bashing'. I just wouldn't use this. Everyone entitled to an opinion, love.
> 
> And i know there was Vista skins for XP.
> 
> ...



If you find performance numbers on google you will see very marginal differences at times b/t the OS's, sometimes showing 7 faster sometimes showing vista faster. What is of course also important is how the OS is tweaked and conformed to the user's tastes. Completely at stock 7 is ever so slightly faster than vista in most things, primarily due to fewer background processes being activated. Not at all much of a difference, and almost certainly not noticeable w/o quantifying it. That may change on full release with better drivers and what not time will tell. I have used both OS's since their respective releases and see very little difference in terms of performance. 

It all comes down to personal preference in the end though, whatever floats your boat. It just astounds me how people seem to make such wild assumptions based on very little objective facts. It just "seems" faster..... 

It's almost like when it comes to OS, popular opinion is instantly certifiable, regardless of it's bearings on reality. Placebo responses to observed performance then spread on the internet make an OS good or bad. Vista was a failure before it even got rolling. 7 is a huge success before it's released. They are remarkably similar OS's. People are funny.....


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 4, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I'm not 'bashing'. I just wouldn't use this. Everyone entitled to an opinion, love.
> 
> And i know there was Vista skins for XP.
> 
> ...



+1

I understand why the OP posted but I really cant see the point in wanting to do it. lol.


----------



## a_ump (Jun 4, 2009)

i agree, though if someone likes the look of 7 but is too lazy to install it or doesn't want to(like myself i'm perfectly satisfied with vista no need to move on)then i guess this would be for them. i wonder how much system resources(ram, CPU %) that desktop cube uses.


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> As I said above guys, I just posted so that people who want the theme can get it!
> I know you can just download 7!
> but I don't like people bashing my thread like that!



Nobody is "bashing" your thread.



MoonPig said:


> I'm not 'bashing'. I just wouldn't use this. Everyone entitled to an opinion, love.
> 
> And i know there was Vista skins for XP.
> 
> ...



Some people spent money on Vista and would rather stick with it than some release candidate.  Some may want Vista to look different.  I have Vista SP2 on one machine and 7 on my other machine.  I don't see any major performance increases (vista sp1 to 7 there is), fact of the matter is reinstalling an O/S isn't something most people like to do, or know how to do.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 4, 2009)

Added a new image on post 1


----------



## a_ump (Jun 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> Some people spent money on Vista and would rather stick with it than some release candidate.  Some may want Vista to look different.  I have Vista SP2 on one machine and 7 on my other machine.  I don't see any major performance increases (vista sp1 to 7 there is), fact of the matter is reinstalling an O/S isn't something most people like to do, or know how to do.



Well that's part of it, cause backing up all my music, movies, and games would be a major PITA!!but the main thing that is holding me back is i'm not sure if my wireless adapter is compatible, and then if i were to do W7 RC, i'd want 64-bit to finally use all my ram instead of 2.8gb/4gb. Now about games, i wasn't sure if backing them up from a 32-bit OS and moving it to a 64-bit would mess anything up, so a few reasons. And being unsure if my wireless adapter is compatible with windows 7 i don't want to end up downloading a bunch of stuff on my rents pc to my ipod then running to my room and installing em. Thanks to linksys being slow as balls with drivers.


----------

